# Linda Cavitt's Shark Video Gains World Attention



## gottafish (Oct 6, 2007)

Congrats, Linda! I just saw you and Josh on Good Morning America!!! I'm sure you may be busy today on other news programs. Here is the link to the video:

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/basking-shark-county-pier-3-17-a-84703/

Everyone should keep an eye open this weekend on the national new outlets!


----------



## FishnLane (Oct 1, 2007)

Congrats LINDA!!!! I've shown it to so many people and everyone is amazed at the footage (not to mention the kayaker and star: shark). :thumbup:


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Hey, great video Linda! I'll bet Josh had hair standing up on end in places he never realized he had hair!! Completely docile shark but nonetheless that would be a tense experience for anyone in a kayak that close to a behemoth!!

That puppy could accidentally sneeze and blow that kayak away!


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, the video has deff gotten a lot of attention. Here is the link to Good Morning America interview http://abcnews.go.com/GMA/video/kay...2930&section=1206852&playlist=13227934&page=1
they filmed it at the pier so it was great exposure for the panhandle. 
Monday Fox news will be bring us to Pensacola for an interview. This is all so funny to me!


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

very cool, congradulations on the video!!!


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy Cow Linda - I had no idea that was your video - great footage. Everywhere I go somebody says....did you see the shark and kayaker video? Cool - you were on GMA! Way to go.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

That's awesome!! I thought my pcola beach manatee video was cool. I got blown out of the water.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

:thumbup: congrats on the video, and Josh is a braver man than I :boat:....and one of our members very cool..


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

Yall made it to a featured news block on the front page of Yahoo!! Very cool!!


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Sweet video!!!


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Yay Linda!!!


----------



## beachsceneguy (May 20, 2008)

awesome video ! i had no idea that was you, until i looked at the standings for the tournament today. great interview !:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## chasintales (Sep 29, 2007)

Amazing Video.... I have sent it to everyone up north. They are thinking twice about going kayaking with me this summer....:thumbsup:

Thanks,
Chris


----------

